# Urdu/Hindi: maiN ne use akele chhoR diyaa



## Abu Talha

Hello,

Which of these sentences is correct?

maiN ne use akel*e* chhoR diyaa.
maiN ne use akel*aa* chhoR diyaa.

Thanks.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Which of these sentences is correct?


I would guess both. You could also maybe switch the order of the words to make the meaning clearer......(not sure if my understanding is correct though)



> maiN ne use akel*e* chhoR diyaa.


_I alone _left him.  
_maiN ne akele use chhoR diya
_


> maiN ne use akel*aa* chhoR diyaa.


I left _him alone_. 
_maiN ne akelaa use chhoR diya_


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which of these sentences is correct?
> 
> maiN ne use akel*e* chhoR diyaa.
> maiN ne use akel*aa* chhoR diyaa.
> 
> Thanks.



I would go for the first version.

maiN ne use (darvaaze ko) khulaa chhoR diyaa

maiN ne use (laRke ko) tairtaa chhoR diyaa

maiN ne use (laRke ko) akelaa chhoR diyaa (I left him alone)

maiN ne use akele chhoR diyaa (I, alone, left him....[Everyone else stayed with him])


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks Alfaaz, Qureshpor Sbs.

By the way, for "I left him alone" i.e., if the second person was left by himself, if I use _un_ in Urdu, would it remain _akelaa _or now become _akele_?

_maiN ne un ko akelaa choR diyaa.
_
or

_maiN ne un ko akele choR diyaa.
_
Thanks.


----------



## greatbear

Both versions are fine to me (both meaning that "I left him alone").


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> Thanks Alfaaz, Qureshpor Sbs.
> 
> By the way, for "I left him alone" i.e., if the second person was left by himself, if I use _un_ in Urdu, would it remain _akelaa _or now become _akele_?
> 
> _maiN ne un ko akelaa choR diyaa.
> _
> or
> 
> _maiN ne un ko akele choR diyaa.
> _
> Thanks.



I would still go for the "maiN ne un ko akelaa chhoR diyaa". Reference my first reply, I have a feeling that this usage is linked to the following types of sentences in Urdu/Hindi.

maiN ne us ko tairtaa dekhaa

maiN ne un ko tairtaa dekhaa

maiN ne us ko tairte (hu'e) dekhaa 

maiN ne un ko tairte (hu'e) dekhaa

You will agree that in the third and fourth examples, both the subject and the object could be swimming whereas in the first two only the object is swimming. Similarly in the "akele" example, both the subject and the object could be alone where as the use of "akelaa" only focuses on the object. I could be wrong but this is how I understand this.


----------



## greatbear

To my mind, however, there is no confusion in "maine use akele choR diyaa": if the sentence were to mean "I alone left him", then the word order would have been "maine akele use choR diyaa" or "akele maine (hii) use choR diyaa".


----------



## marrish

^Qureshpor SaaHib, your reasoning is plausible and that is how I understand this difference. 

But the difference between the two sentences is not so great and I think they can be used (or better said: they are used) exchange-ably.

Furthermore, should the one that was left alone be deserving some regard or they wouldn't really be alone even though the speaker claims to have done so, as in the sentence:

_maiN ne unheN akel*e* chhoR diyaa._

I'd tend towards *-e*. Let's hope there comes some clarification in this thread as to the right usage.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> To my mind, however, there is no confusion in "maine use akele choR diyaa": if the sentence were to mean "I alone left him", then the word order would have been "maine akele use choR diyaa" or "akele maine (hii) use choR diyaa".



gb, I have no disagreement with your logic whatsoever. Change of word order would indeed make the meaning that I am taking more emphatic. I did have this in mind but I wished to differentiate the two possible senses.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> ^Qureshpor SaaHib, your reasoning is plausible and that is how I understand this difference.
> 
> But the difference between the two sentences is not so great and I think they can be used (or better said: they are used) exchange-ably.
> 
> Furthermore, should the one that was left alone be deserving some regard or they wouldn't really be alone even though the speaker claims to have done so, as in the sentence:
> 
> _maiN ne unheN akel*e* chhoR diyaa._
> 
> I'd tend towards *-e*. Let's hope there comes some clarification in this thread as to the right usage.



I think the general consensus would be that *both *are equally correct. My vote goes for the "akelaa" form because of my preference for the following sentences.

maiN ne use tairtaa dekhaa (I saw him/her swimming)

maiN ne use tairte (hu'e) dekhaa (I saw him/her while *I*​ was swimming.


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> maiN ne use tairte (hu'e) dekhaa (I saw him/her while *I*​ was swimming.



Note that the above could once again equally mean "I saw him swimming", i.e., "I saw him while he/she was swimming".


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Note that the above could once again equally mean "I saw him swimming", i.e., "I saw him while he/she was swimming".



Thanks, but I knew that. What I was trying to explain was that I prefer the meaning that I have given. That's all. For the meaning that you have in mind I feel "maiN ne use tairtaa dekhaa" is more appropriate where "tairtaa" does n't change for gender or number. But we need not argue over this because we are talking about "akelaa/akele".


----------



## Qureshpor

I did ask these questions in another thread. For interested parties here it is.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2195196&highlight=akelaa


----------



## greatbear

I will answer the "akelaa" question as I see it on your earlier thread, as you have some nice examples as well, there.


----------



## panjabigator

This would have been a hard thing to search for, but we had this conversation here too.


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks everyone and apologies for the duplicate thread.


----------

